
Cluster from brand new Pi-Zero - bootload
https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=63&t=127092
======
bootload
I read about talk of a PiZero cluster, then see Koichi Nakamura on twitter
with one ready to go ~
[https://twitter.com/9_ties/status/689707306494271488](https://twitter.com/9_ties/status/689707306494271488)

